# The turtle is sick with colds



## omar_00043 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello
I have a Greek turtle with a cold
I went to the vet and described my treatment for only 7 days
The tortoise was treated but not yet improved
The vet is not near me
It is an hour away
I hope he has the experience to benefit me
what should I do


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 13, 2018)

What are your temps and humidity? Can we see a picture of your enclosure?
We need more information to help you.


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2018)

Tortoises don't get a "cold" the way we do. When they get sick there is a reason. Most vets treat the symptoms, or attempt to, but many don't ever address the CAUSE of the sickness. Respiratory infections are usually caused by temps that are too cold. Greek can tolerate cool nights, but they have to be able to warm up each day, either in the sun, or under appropriate basking lamps.

Your tortoise needs warm, summer-like temperatures day and night to help combat this illness. How are you housing, heating, and lighting your tortoise currently?


----------



## omar_00043 (Apr 13, 2018)

Tom said:


> Tortoises don't get a "cold" the way we do. When they get sick there is a reason. Most vets treat the symptoms, or attempt to, but many don't ever address the CAUSE of the sickness. Respiratory infections are usually caused by temps that are too cold. Greek can tolerate cool nights, but they have to be able to warm up each day, either in the sun, or under appropriate basking lamps.
> 
> Your tortoise needs warm, summer-like temperatures day and night to help combat this illness. How are you housing, heating, and lighting your tortoise currently?




I do not use lighting
Because the areas of very high temperature may reach 44


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 13, 2018)

omar_00043 said:


> I do not use lighting
> Because the areas of very high temperature may reach 44



But when the temperature gets too low, you need lighting. That’s likely how he got a respiratory infection.


----------

